# Pulls to the Right when braking



## JaySea (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a 95 Nissan Pathfinder SE-V6 with 195K miles. My problem is whenever I apply the brakes hard vehicle pulls to right. Whenever I brake slowly vehicle stops in a straight line. I recently replaced front brake pads because of wear and brake booster because old one went bad when it took a lot of leg power to stop stop the vehicle. I also bled the system a few times. Any ideas or suggestions to isolate/pin point cause of car to pull to the right ? Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

when you replaced the pads, did you notice one side more worn than the other?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

JaySea said:


> I have a 95 Nissan Pathfinder SE-V6 with 195K miles. My problem is whenever I apply the brakes hard vehicle pulls to right. Whenever I brake slowly vehicle stops in a straight line. I recently replaced front brake pads because of wear and brake booster because old one went bad when it took a lot of leg power to stop stop the vehicle. I also bled the system a few times. Any ideas or suggestions to isolate/pin point cause of car to pull to the right ? Thanks.


It may be one of your front brake calipers that's been seized up, making it pull to the right. Take a quick look on both sides. Take the pads off and and look at the piston. If it's seized you may need a new caliper, depending on condition.


----------



## SPL Frontier (Jan 29, 2008)

yea mine does that to and i found out that it is one of the calipers. so if it pulls to the right like mine then you need to replace the left caliper


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

NPath said:


> It may be one of your front brake calipers that's been seized up, making it pull to the right. Take a quick look on both sides. Take the pads off and and look at the piston. If it's seized you may need a new caliper, depending on condition.


calipers aren't that hard to rebuild... just have to be extremely tedious, and not make any cuts whatsoever in the boots. but ease of mind, w/ a larger wallet, i'd suggest just putting new parts on the whole car... maybe the front at first then the rears... but replace calipers, rotors, and the rubber lines. make sure to flush the system out to get out all the old crap in there but it's usually pretty ok. 

sides brakes... your suspension...

if the right side bogs down when you break hard, could be a bad boot or joint. *shrugs* on cars that old i just plain like to replace all that crap... it's relitively cheap for how much more life you're giving the chassis. and it's only a weekend job if you get all the torque specs prior.


----------



## JaySea (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. That's a good place for me to start checking.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

no problemo


----------

